# Requesting 12x12x12 Cube Pictures



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys Im starting a 12x12x12 build and i need some ideas. I have looked threw the forum and seen a few cubes but there few and far between. If you could post some here it would really help me out. Thanks


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll post some pictures of mine once I get home tonight.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Chris155hp said:


> Hey guys Im starting a 12x12x12 build and i need some ideas. I have looked threw the forum and seen a few cubes but there few and far between. If you could post some here it would really help me out. Thanks


This is really too small to keep darts in, maybe to raise out a couple of thumb babies or just as a plant only viv, hopefully that is your intent.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> This is really too small to keep darts in, maybe to raise out a couple of thumb babies or just as a plant only viv, hopefully that is your intent.


Yea its a grow out tank


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Klemmeri viv:




























I only have 2 12" cubes right now - neither are for darts, tho.


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

What type of gecko is that in the last picture of your viv.


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

aggiegrad2012 said:


> What type of gecko is that in the last picture of your viv.


Phelsuma klemmeri.




Mike, you keep pairs in 12 cubes permanently?


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

qiksilver5 said:


> Phelsuma klemmeri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klemmeri are one of my favorite day geckos they are just like darts only geckos


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

qiksilver5 said:


> Phelsuma klemmeri.
> 
> Mike, you keep pairs in 12 cubes permanently?


I've had 2 pairs in separate 12" cubes as grow out vivs. I expect to put them in a 12X12X18 or maybe an 18" cube very soon. Although - many breeders keep them in 12" cubes as breeders... It seems a touch small to me now that they are almost full grown. They are my fat neck beauties.  Weird little creatures, Klemmeri. My favorite Phelsuma, for sure.

Edit: and no I don't have any available, unfortunately.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

You can check out my 12x12x12 cube in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...irst-darts-their-re-constructed-vivarium.html 

Let me know what you think. I was told that it could work for a pair of imitators but nothing more. I made sure to maximize the climbing and ground space. There's even a small waterfall that's currently being covered by java moss, the frogs like it.


----------

